# Picking up an O'Day 30 (1984)



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey -

New to sailing and this community. I am picking up an O'Day 30 (1984) this week. I know the head needs to be replaced. Any suggestions for replacement? Also, I am not very handy, so the least amount of work possible. My guess is that they don't make the head any more.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Dallas,

I can't help you there. My head comes out every time we stop. But welcome to the asylum. You've got a really nice boat there. The "not handy" thing is going to cost you though. Boats are so expensive to maintain that being able to X, Y or Z is always a good thing. But, there's lots of great folks here that have been doing this madness for a while so , like you've don, just ask.

If you can't get quite the right answer here, there's always Peggy, the Head Mistress, on Sailboatowners.com. I'm sure there's a joke to be made there, but she's a sweet girl and I'll steer clear for a change. 

Fair Winds and inexpensive repairs,


Don

Biddeford, Maine


----------



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks -

I can probably manage this one, just didn't know the replacement head. Seller is giving me a brand new Port-o-pot as well (have three kids). She is in really good shape and have already sailed her - engine runs well, sails are probably a 7-8 on a scale of 1-10 and needs a bottom pain in the next year or two. Father had an Erickson 30 and now has a motor boat at the same marina so he will help. 

Looking forward to chatting with all of you sailors.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Dallas,
Welcome to sailnut. 
I agree with Don Scribner that Peggy Hall "the Headmistress" is likely your most informed source for information. 
Jabsco makes some of the least expensive heads. Groco makes some better and more expensive models.
Now might be the time to consider replacing your holding tank and a few hoses if they have any stink associated with them. The smell might not bother you but your wife and kids may be sensitive to it.
Not a really fun job but once it is done it should be good for quite a while.

What engine is in your O 30'?


----------



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know the name, but it is an inboard 18 hp according to the title. I am told that the head has not been used in years.


----------



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of the current head


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

DallasODAY said:


> Also, I am not very handy, so the least amount of work


Do remember that you just purchased a BOAT! :laugher

Welcome aboard! Post more pics of the new Lady, the boat of course...


----------



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

Some pics of her


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice...and the boat looks pretty good, too!


----------



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL - don't know which one will cost more.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

DallasODAY said:


> LOL - don't know which one will cost more.


True statement! :laugher


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh I see you got the largely sought after pretty girl model. Very nice boat!


----------



## DallasODAY (Dec 13, 2011)

Well she handled pretty well last weekend in 20-30 and gusty, but I wussed out and only sailed with the mainsail. Question about purchasing a 150 Jib (roller furl). It was $300 cheaper to have made in China but I opting for local sailshop here made here. Is $2,400 reasonable for a 150?


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a 135 made for a C&C 35 overseas for significantly less. Check out national sail supply.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet DOD30 
The head you have is rebuild-able unless the china bowl is broken. Raritian I think you have. I replaced mine with a Jabsco. The inverted loop if there is one, will be in the space behind the fiberglass just above the head and below the shelf. The Holding tank is under the Vee birth 15 gal. The sea valve and manual pump is also under the Vee birth. The intake sea valve is under the saloon settee, near the bulkhead, along with the pressure pump for the potable water. the water tank is under the bunk next to the nav table; 35 gal.

2400 for a 150 is allot. Bacon Sails quoted me new for 1800 if I remember right but I really don't buy new sails because Bacon Sails has thousands of used.

Engine should be a Universal 5416 or it could be a M-18 Westie or if your really lucky, a yanmar.


----------

